# How To Cure a Driver Slice



## Butz

How To Cure a Driver Slice
By Sherman Choo SG

This is how I cured my slice. Now I hit sexy draws, and the occasional hook.

I'll assume readers understand golf terminology. I will try to include some explanation in layman's terms.

Here's how you do it: Everything is IMPORTANT..an error from the basic will result in a slice no matter what you do.

1a) Have a Neutral or Strong Grip.

Netural Grip=the right palm is facing the target line direction

Strong Grip=the right hand is "slightly" under the shaft

1b) Hand position is in middle or in front of the inner left thigh.(Personal Preference)

2) Ball placed in front of your left heel.. not toes or middle. *LEFT HEEL, for some its the left armpit* IMPORTANT

3) The distance between the Left Heel to Right Heel is Shoulder distance..NOT hip distance.

4) Distance from your hands to your...umm.. crotch (for lack of better word, sorry ladies) is just nice, not too close or too far.. Be comfortable.

5) Knees Slightly Flexed, Spine Angled. Achieve with this move. Stretch Arms and Point Club forward. Forearms are around ribcage level. Imagine sitting oneself down on a high chair.. and sit. This will result in a slight flex in the knees.

Next, Bend spine until club face touches ground. Keep chin up.

You should be able to see the index and middle knuckle of your left hand with your left eye. Wrist is angled, not too "cocked" or too straight. Again just nice. (Any extremes in the wrist angle or knee flex or spine angle will result in errors.. no extremes allowed in golf)

6) Count 1: Take Away with Hands, while maintaining Pressure between Bicep Chest. Keep hands straight. This are your constants so that your arms don't flail around.

7) Count 2: Shoulder turn and allow wrist to cock naturally. At the top position, right elbow points down. Slight flex in left elbow is ok.

8) Count 3: Shift Weight slightly to left and hands follow Naturally. Moving the hands 1st will cause a slice.

If you follow these tips, you will hit a sexy draw..or an occasional hook like me.. Guaranteed.

Sherman is a normal working adult, who has worked hard on his golf game and understands the struggles fellow working adult golfers like him have. A good golf tip can change an errornous golf swing in 15 minutes. Go here now to get the very Best in Golf Tips for working adults, and cure your Golf Slice ASAP =>Sherman's Favourite Golf Tips & Videos

Article Source: Sherman Choo SG - EzineArticles.com Expert Author


----------

